# Brake Pedal Seized



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay so yesterday on my way to church, I am coming upon a red light and I can't push my brake pedal in. That freaked me out. I was able to slow down with my lower gears and e-brake, but still. Anyways, while I am driving sometimes the brake light flickers.... Weirdness. Anybody know what is wrong? I think I need to replace my brake pads anyways.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds like a booster or master cylinder prob to me.
Check brakes and rotors. 
Replace if needed
Then bleed brakes and see what you have.

Could also be your brake lines.

If nothing helps then i would check the booster.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay well now the brake and battery light are flickering at the same time... It's weird.


----------



## nvd sentra se (Sep 25, 2005)

i had this problem before but with another car i was speeding and when i pushed the brake it didnt wanna brake... checked out my brakes the next day my friend tells me that there were not put right not sure but check ur brakes out


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

sounds like you might have two seperate problems here.

brake+alternator light at the very same time = alternator problem. someone should sticky this cos I've probably answered this question 4 times in the past week. "CLICK HERE IF YOUR CHARGE AND BRAKE WARNING LIGHTS ARE BOTH ON" or something.

brake light alone =brake problem
you'll never see the alternator light alone. it's designed to always turn on the BRAKE light with it. however, it doesn't work backwards, so if BRAKE comes on, it won't throw the charge indicator on. nissan's idiotic design of a bulb check.

check the fluid in the master cylinder first. there's a float switch in there that is designed to close at a low brake fluid level and turn on the BRAKE warning light. it looks like a little styrofoam pellet, and it should be floating on top of the brake fluid. if that's not it, you probably need a master cylinder or vacuum booster.

if the alternator light is on with it, you need to check the charging system. that light usually means the battery is being discharged. but don't depend on it to always warn you. the car won't run very long on battery power alone because the ignition, fuel pump, etc eat battery power. on a good battery you have about 90 minutes during the day with absolute minimum load and about 20 minutes at night with a high electrical load. when the battery has lost enough juice that you're in trouble, you'll know -- it might misfire, the turn signals get slow and lazy, the headlights get dim, and sometimes the radio cuts out when you hit the brakes.


----------

